# My New 29fbh has problems



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

As our second outing, we took our new 5th wheel to Tucson, AZ on a 3500 mile round trip. On the way, we discovered that while hooked up to city water, our pipes leaked big time. Then, we found that the gas/electric system had a hard time finding the proper source. The DSI took alsmost 10 minutes to light, so I had to turn the refer on/off several times to get it straitened out. Then, I found out that the grey 2 tank always showed full, even when I drained everything. Then, while leaving the Oasis in LV, one of the leveling legs fell out while trying to put it up to go home. I just put it back in and secured it with the ping to keep it up while on the road. The last straw was when I went to back flush the black tank and I discovered the water was coming fro all the connections in the plumbing. More water was coming out than going into the black tank! I also found out the refer was'nt being kept cold while on the road. 8-12 hours on the road and our stuff would defrost and/or go to about 50 degrees inside. (I have a thermometer). I never had that probelem with my entry level $16,000 Wildwood. It goes into the shop on monday, I hope they fix it, but to be honest, I feel like trading it in already for another brand.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, sorry about all that. It does sound like the folks at Keystone were smoking weed even WHILE working on your camper. Dealer will fix her up right!

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I understand some of your frustration but I do have a few questions.

Since the trip was 3500 miles round trip I am guessing the fridge did not work correctly on just one day or was it whenever you were on propane?

When connected to city water did you have a regulator to prevent the system from going over 50 psi? Did any of these leaks show up during your first trip or when you just use the on board pump?

Back flushing?? What procedure were you using as I can not figure out what water you are referring to that was coming out.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually CamperAndy brings up a good point ... I use two (2) .. yes TWO .. of the 45 PSI regulators inline with my city water hose now .. both of them together on the faucet end...

why am I so paranoid you might ask....

while staying at a Texas state Park I witnessed first hand water pressure that went from 25 to 100 psi in a matter of seconds as the state park switched from a one generator feed pump to another ... fortunately for me I was running off my storage tanks to see how they worked... but both trailers next to me were not so lucky...

the state park had placed signs at the front of the park warning folks that for the next two days they would be testing water lines but appaently some of us had not read or seen them.... but both trailers next to mine had bad leaks ... nothing that couldnt be fixed eventually but water was going everywhere....

while 25psi is little more then a twickle ... 100 is a fire hose

so the moral to that story is that those in line pressure regualtors are worth every cent...


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

the fridge worked fine when using propane, but warmed up while on the road. Even with 8 hours on the road, I thought that while being hooded up to the truck, the fridge would continue to hold it's cool. As for backflushing, the water would gush out from the seams somewhere above the cardboard covering the frame and around the seams where the main pipe connects the grey and black water lines. Also leaked from the the line coming from the kitchen sink underneath. While hooked up to city, I had a regulator at the faucet and after 1 hours, had a large puddle of water underneath coming from the rear of the trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is definetly frustrating.







I had only minor issues with my TT and the dealer fixed them up within week.









I would head straight back to the dealer and contact Keystone. Maybe they will throw in extented warranty, quickie flush, 2nd battery, etc for your inconvenience.









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You are having major problems and asking for the extended warranty should be automtic for you in this case .... it will cost them (Keystone) nothing to do it...

I would get Keystone involved from the get-go. Wit that many problems, electrical, gas, water, sewage, etc etc there is definitly somehting wrong... and you have no idea if thats all the problems or just the beginning...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I'll ask...

What is a "back flush"? Is it the quickie flush? That would be an add-on and not part of the factory equipment. I have a feeling the dealership may not have a lot they can do about the fridge not working while you are in motion since the specifically advise against it. Then again, so does every other manufacturer. A lot of people run the fridge while in motion so I don't think it is out of the norm to expect it to work. I am pretty sure the dealership will work with you to resolve the problems to your satisfaction. Please let us know, good or bad.

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Armand_C said:


> the fridge worked fine when using propane, but warmed up while on the road.Â Even with 8 hours on the road, I thought that while being hooded up to the truck, the fridge would continue to hold it's cool.Â [snapback]33321[/snapback]​


It does not matter if you are hooked to your truck or not. Towing or sitting still if the propane will light then the system will keep the fridge cold. The propane system on the fridge just needs to have 12 vdc supplied to operate the controls not to cool the fridge.

Did the check light come on while you were driving? If it did how did you reset it during your next stop?

You had other issues of tripping breakers and low AC voltage can damage the controller board. Now that you are home do all your systems work?


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all your problems!

Regarding the fridge, we have had ours go out a couple times while driving. Both times it was very windy and when I pulled over it would relight. Other than that, we have never had problems with it.

We always travel with a fridge full of food and frankly it would be a pain in the butt to have to transfer food from a cooler or go grocery shopping upon arrival at camp.

As for your water leaks, hopefully it is something minor like loose fittings. Every Spring I go through and tighten all water and drain connections, all the bumping and jostling seems to loosen them over the season.

Good Luck!


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

When we had our 2004 Wildwood, an entry level TT, we did the same trip last year and we had no problem keeping the fridge cool while on the road. I had turned off the propane while on the road and ran the fridge off of 12v and had no problems. I expected this one to do the same. I suspect the leaks are from the connections also, but how many for sure it is hard to say at this point because it is hard to get underneath to check to see if it just 2 or more leaks that drip off the pipe and drip at a lower point or it it's actually more than that. The reason it's hard is because you'll get soaked going underneath to check and get a proper visual. Thanks for the advice on calling Keystone, I will get in touch today. BTW, my new cap came in yesterday so at least I will get that fixed also for the sinking cap.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I see the problem, the Outback does not have a DC mode for the fridge. You have your choice of AC or propane. When you shut off the propane source your fridge could not work on the road.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on...that is the problem. When traveling your only option is gas for the fridge.

Randy


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

No kidding? I did'nt know that! I was always advised not to run with the propane on, so I never did. I guess with those long trips, I may have to now. I always thought that spending more $$$ I would get the same as an entry level and then some. I guess I was wrong. Thanks! I just learned something today!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fridge in the Outbacks are just 2-way (AC-Propane) not 3-way (AC-DC-Propane).

Money does not always buy more of the same thing. My cheap little pop-up had a 3-way fridge but it was only 1.7 cf so the DC load was small enough that it worked. When you start getting up to the 6 cf sized fridges with freezer the DC load would be to high to operate it so it is not offered.

Maybe an edit of the topic line may be something to consider.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks, now I feel kinda lame about not knowing about the fridge, Thanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We all learn. Everyone here I have found loves to help and will never make you feel 'lame' for not knowing something.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We are all here to learn, and to pass on info. Sorry to hear about your problems. Fortunately, you must still be under warranty.

I don't mean to sound judgemental, but reading your OWNERS MANUAL thoroughly is VERY important. If there is something you don't understand...you can always trust us for some help.

Did you do a thorough PDI upon accepting the trailer? It sounds as if some of this stuff would have popped up at the PDI or first couple outings. Is it possible the trailer wasn't winterized and froze some connections? Either way, the service dept will fix you up.

When I had leaking issues...I was also pulling the hair out of my head, and screaming at the dealer. The service dept didn't help calm me down either. Sometimes...screaming helps!

Either way...good luck Armand, hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi there, I am surprised your wildwood had 12v for the frig, did it have a small frig? I have only seen them in popups and truck campers. But at least that is one thing solved. You have taken this camper out before and there weren't any leaks, I believe







so then either the fittings have worked loose or your pipes/tanks have busted. At least that is how my mind works. I have this same unit and so far it works beautifully, the few issues I had were really my own fault ( DH wired batteries backwards and I thought my converter was fried!), my front door is tweaked ( should have caught that at pdi







) but we have been in it 31 nights and about 6000 miles, seems to be solid. It is a great camper, when you get it all worked out you will love it!!
Good luck, please keep us posted.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

The wildwood also had a 6 cf fride as this one does. When we did our walk through, everything was fine. They did'nt have it hooked up to city water when we did. We took it out for 2 nights before we left for Tucson and no problems. I did read the owners manual, but if yours is like mine, it is just a rough guide, not really informative. Very little info, just the basics and not too in depth. I read it several times, but nothing on the 12v system. For the first week in Arizona, everything was fine, no leaks. Then I noticed a dribble, then it became a steady drip, then a a big drip that was a constant leak. I then discovered that the grey 2 tank always measured full. When I went to rinse out the black tank with the quicky flush, the water gushed out from what seemed all the fittings. So much water gushed from the fittings, that hardly any water came out of the black tank. (I have a clear connector). Since we were hooked up to city water the whole time, I'm not sure if it will leak when the fresh water tank is full, I'll have to check. When it goes to the dealer on the 29th, they will look over the plumbing, fix the guages, peel my cap and add support, check the dsi in the fridge since it sparks for about 8-10 minutes before I have to reset it by pushing the buttons on and off until it decides between lp and electric and also fix the outdoor stove and find out why no gas comes out of the connector, even though it is open.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Quicky Flush is not a Keystone installed item. This was done by the dealer or somebody else so that leak is not an issue with Keystone quality.

The fridge taking a long time to start up may have more to do with closing the isolation valves on the LP tanks. The gas flow to the fridge is very very small and will not light very quickly the first time when the bottles are just opened. Once the fridge is working on propane and you have not closed off the bottles does it work correctly if you cycle it between Gas and Auto?

My quick disconnect to my outside hose had a piece of paper stuck in it. It still worked but the quick disconnect would not lock properly. You may have something stuck in yours. Also even though the isolation valve handle may be in line with the pipe (indicating it is open) there is the possibility that the handle is on wrong. I would try it with the handle in both positions.

I would be interested in more information on the leveling jack issue you mentioned. Was it the front landing gear you had a problem with or the rear stabilizers? In your last post you did not mention that that would be looked at by the dealer.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Regarding the black tank flush issue. I wonder if the problem might be the ol' switched tank handle trick. Many of us discovered the factory had instaled the black tank lebeld handle on one of the grey tanks and the grey tank handle on the black tank. If this is true, you might be emptying a grey tank when you think your emptying the black, so when you use the Quicky flush, the tank is already full - leading to the leaks.

Just a thought.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks, I never thought of that. I'll ask the dealer to take a look.


----------

